# Die Rache des Gasherds



## CukeSpookem (16 Apr. 2016)

Das Haushaltsmagazin meldet: Küchengeräte oft nicht so harmlos wie bisher angenommen


----------



## Alen (24 Apr. 2016)

Das ist ja mal cool gemacht! Mit welcher Software kann man sowas erstellen?


----------



## CukeSpookem (25 Apr. 2016)

Durch die niedrige Bildauflösung kann man es nicht mit Gewissheit behaupten, aber ich denke mal, es handelt sich nicht um eine softwaregenerierte Szene, sondern um ein fotografiertes Holzmodell. Die Einzelbilder kann man dann am PC retuschieren und Lichteffekte einfügen oder verbessern.


----------

